# Anyone use Root Ruckus?



## ktgrok (May 25, 2019)

It's made fairly locally to me, thought I might try it after seeding the new lawn? Has kelp, humid acid, and mycorrhizae.
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00IIS0JWA/ref=ox_sc_saved_title_1?smid=AR7IL54OAN4GX&psc=1


----------



## craigdt (Apr 21, 2018)

Looks neat.

At this point, I can't keep track of all the organic "feeders" that look interesting.

I didn't read the label: how many ounces/1k sq ft do you use?

Edit- oof. 32oz bottle per 10k sq feet. I can mix up my own kelp and humic mixture for far cheaper. But this may still be a good option for someone with a smaller yard or doesn't want to mess with mixing


----------



## M311att (May 22, 2017)

I tried some mycorrhizae.. I'm not sure it helped but it leads me to another question. Can it survive a fungicide app?


----------

